# Plants I would like the share!....



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

Ok Plants exspert...can you name all these real plants in the tank?


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

That is a terrestrial setup. Plants look a lot different emerged grown than submersed grown.
So even tho a few plants look familiar to me in those pictures, there are some terrestrial plants in there as well, which I am not as familiar with.

Most of us here, including me, are much more familiar with true aquatic plants, grown submersed

The pics are far away as well.. but in the first pic I can tell there are some sort of Anubias growing on the bottom, and in the bottom pic on the left is a very nice Bolbitis


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> That is a terrestrial setup. Plants look a lot different emerged grown than submersed grown.
> So even tho a few plants look familiar to me in those pictures, there are some terrestrial plants in there as well, which I am not as familiar with.
> 
> Most of us here, including me, are much more familiar with true aquatic plants, grown submersed
> ...
























well done Joe...there both aqaurium and terrestial plants.


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

Is it your tank?

I am just getting into some terrestrial plants for my dart frogs... def some air plants in there, cant remember scientific off hand, some types of moss, and def some broms in the first and second pic.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

no is not my tank!...some pic i found online..


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

damn that would be an awesome salamander tank


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

nismo driver said:


> damn that would be an awesome salamander tank










so true


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (May 24, 2006)

I believe that is a picture of blackjungle.com setup. Good site for info on building one. Just looked on their site, it is theirs.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

be a good tank for some poison dart frogs?


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

Dawgz said:


> be a good tank for some poison dart frogs?


Be a decent tank, though some of the plants in their dont do as well in high humidity/high moisture environments.

Also, from the views provided there really isnt much land area for the frogs to be able to climb down to... so IMO this wouldnt be an ideal tank, but it would work.

You thinking about getting some PDFs Dawgz?


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> I believe that is a picture of *blackjungle.com* setup. Good site for info on building one. Just looked on their site, it is theirs.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (May 24, 2006)

I don't think that tank was intended to house any animals. They just built it to show the possibilities.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

therizman1 said:


> be a good tank for some poison dart frogs?


Be a decent tank, though some of the plants in their dont do as well in high humidity/high moisture environments.

Also, from the views provided there really isnt much land area for the frogs to be able to climb down to... so IMO this wouldnt be an ideal tank, but it would work.

You thinking about getting some PDFs Dawgz?
[/quote]

nah man, nothing that can bring salmonella into the house for me, thats why i got rid of my Red Eared slider


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

Dawgz said:


> be a good tank for some poison dart frogs?


Be a decent tank, though some of the plants in their dont do as well in high humidity/high moisture environments.

Also, from the views provided there really isnt much land area for the frogs to be able to climb down to... so IMO this wouldnt be an ideal tank, but it would work.

You thinking about getting some PDFs Dawgz?
[/quote]

nah man, nothing that can bring salmonella into the house for me, thats why i got rid of my Red Eared slider








[/quote]

Bah... chances of salmonella are so slim... Ive never heard of PDFs carrying salmonella and/or anyone handling them enough without washing their hands to ever get it. I have two red eared sliders in a 125g pond in my basement and dont worry about them either... was your hands and dont lick them... not rocket science Dawgz


----------

